# Vertical scroll issue in Google Chrome



## HareBrain (Jul 11, 2020)

I've tried Googling this, but the only reference I found was one query on the Google community pages, which was locked without being answered (itself rather weird, as it was only a few weeks old). But I can't believe this isn't a common problem, because I have it on two different machines, one running Windows 7 and one running Windows 10. It first occurred a few weeks ago.

What happens is when I scroll/page down and more content is loaded (e.g. in Twitter, or Google images), the scroll-bar cursor jumps downwards, so that I lose my place and have to page up to where I was before.

Anyone else noticed this, and/or been able to fix it?


----------



## .matthew. (Jul 11, 2020)

How are you scrolling?


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 11, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> How are you scrolling?



Either clicking on the right-hand scroll bar, or hitting page-down. It's the same either way.


----------



## Dave (Jul 11, 2020)

I get this occasionally, but I always thought it was a problem with the batteries in my mouse. I had it last weekend, changed the batteries, and haven't had it again. It might not be that, or that might only be a part of the problem. Now that you mention it, I only ever get it when using a browser, and that would be Chrome. I can't remember it happening when scrolling through a document or sheet.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 11, 2020)

Dave said:


> I can't remember it happening when scrolling through a document or sheet.



No, it's only webpages. And only where the whole page isn't loaded at once. It doesn't happen on Chrons, for example.


----------



## Dave (Jul 11, 2020)

My problem does occur on Chrons, so it's different to yours (and I'm sure it is mouse related.)


----------



## .matthew. (Jul 11, 2020)

For the dragging the scroll bar, it happens a lot because the length of the scrollbar adjusts (as the page loads) meaning your mouse is now in the wrong place. It's weird.

Hehehe, page-down. Just tried that myself and man is it jumpy 

Have you tried it out on other browsers? (might be something in your system settings)

Maybe try middle mouse scroll (either click and flow or just scroll wheel).


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 11, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> For the dragging the scroll bar, it happens a lot because the length of the scrollbar adjusts (as the page loads) meaning your mouse is now in the wrong place. It's weird.



Ah, you genius. Yes, what's happening is that the cursor moves up on the scrollbar, but because I'm still "clicking" in the same place (prob because I'm using a graphics pen rather than a mouse), I'm moving the cursor lower.

The questions are, why is this only happening in the last month or two, and what can I do about it? If I lift off the "mouse button" (see below) the cursor stays where it should be, but that means I need split-second timing, as I have to be aware when more stuff is going to load. (I guess the reliable method is to click on the scroll bar below the cursor, rather than drag the cursor itself.)



.matthew. said:


> Have you tried it out on other browsers? (might be something in your system settings)



I only have Chrome. Trying it on something else would require me to load it.



.matthew. said:


> Maybe try middle mouse scroll (either click and flow or just scroll wheel).



I actually use a graphics pen and tablet, so I'm scrolling just by pushing the pen onto the scroll cursor and dragging it.


----------



## .matthew. (Jul 11, 2020)

Okay, so I dug out my old tablet (one of many hobbies I gave up on almost instantly - 6-year-old Wacom and looking brand new lol) and had a play around.

Can you do the touch and drag in the window itself? (like you would on a phone)

I also found the normal click on bar worked for me on Firefox


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 11, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> 6-year-old Wacom and looking brand new lol



16-year-old Wacom here, and not looking new at all. But I much prefer it to a mouse -- no wrist RSI, for one thing.



.matthew. said:


> Can you do the touch and drag in the window itself? (like you would on a phone)



Not on my phone. ;o) But no, it doesn't work. It's fine though, now I've worked it out, I'll just click on the scroll bar rather than dragging the cursor, for websites where it auto-loads.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 25, 2020)

Someone at Google has clearly been reading this, because the problem has now disappeared. I can use page-down or drag the vertical scroll bar with my pen, and it doesn't jump. Weird.


----------



## Astro Pen (Jul 25, 2020)

Some sites are terrible for it. Notably the awful Yahoo! in my experience. It goes where it wants and often starts loud vidoes, unsolicited and pages away so you can't find them. You can only only shut the browser and start again. So it may not be Chrome itself but the site.
Often you scroll and nothing happens because it is loading pages and pages  of garbage so chrome remembers the your scroll action and carries it out when there is a break in loading so appears to be doing it on its own.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 26, 2020)

Astro Pen said:


> So it may not be Chrome itself but the site.



The exact same thing happened with other sites and Google image search, and that's now stopped too. It wasn't delay in loading stuff (I still have that issue in places, like everyone else). This was a specific issue caused by the fact that a pen automatically left-clicks on contact with the graphics tablet.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 26, 2020)

Wouldn't it be worth installing another browser like Firefox? You could compare performance between that and Chrome. Sometimes a process of elimination is the only way to go and if another browser works fine, it might help confirm an actual chrome issue rather than a specific site issue.


----------



## .matthew. (Jul 26, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Wouldn't it be worth installing another browser like Firefox? You could compare performance between that and Chrome. Sometimes a process of elimination is the only way to go and if another browser works fine, it might help confirm an actual chrome issue rather than a specific site issue.



Trying to convince people to change browsers is like pulling teeth


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 27, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> Trying to convince people to change browsers is like pulling teeth


Very true. I’m guilty of that  too. I love Firefox and wouldn’t use any other. I still think it’s worthwhile just as an experiment though


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 27, 2020)

I've still got IE on here, because I made the decision to ignore its existence rather than pour petrol on it and toss a match. If I have any Chrome issues in future, I shall investigate.

(I also have just received Edge, which I shut down when it tried to say hi.)


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 27, 2020)

Edge got short shrift on my machine too. I also noticed that when MS asks you what program you want to open a file with, its default is to suggest you go to the MS store.


----------

